# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  How to say 'talk to you later' in Russian ?

## Johnroman

How to say 'talk to you later' in Russian ?

----------


## Vesh

If it's just another way to say good bye, closest translation would be, "Увидимся". If you want to say that you don't have time to talk to him/her right now and would like to talk later, I'd say, "Поговорим (об этом) потом (позже)".

----------


## Pioner

if you mean saying "goodbye", then пока works fine. Or "созвонимся" - means we call each other later.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Or if you want to imply that you will soon meet and talk, 
до скорого (until soon) or до встречи (until we meet) would work too

----------


## Pioner

yep, there are a lot of forms. Покедова - for example. But it is very informal.

----------


## Friendy

> yep, there are a lot of forms. Покедова - for example. But it is very informal.

 I've always found "покедова" funny, can't help remembering of кеды (a kind of sport shoes) when I hear it.  Also, seems to be a nice name for a village named after кеды. В деревне Покедово делают самые лучшие кеды.  ::  And as I was writing this post another association came to mind: Это мне покедово (analoguos to это мне пофигу).
P.S. (in case it's not clear from the post, the expression  "это мне покедово" doesn't exist, I was just fantasizing)

----------


## Johnroman

I am wrting her in emails. I want to say talk to you later. What I meant is chat later. Which on should I use ???

----------


## Friendy

> I am wrting her in emails. I want to say talk to you later. What I meant is chat later. Which on should I use ???

  Then I think "до скорого" would be the best out of given variants here.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by Johnroman  I am wrting her in emails. I want to say talk to you later. What I meant is chat later. Which on should I use ???    Then I think "до скорого" would be the best out of given variants here.

 Woohoo!! I win!!!    ::

----------

